
Data for the Boston Marathon Investigation Will Be Crowdsourced  - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/04/boston-crowdsourced/
======
randyrand
Doesn't the FBI always ask for people to submit relevant info? The only
difference I see here is that a lot more people were filming because of the
race and the use of a buzzword.

------
nostromo
Imagine the evidence collected in 5 years if Google Glass is successful. You
could probably recreate the entire crime scene in 3D using tech like
Photosynth.

~~~
heurist
As I was watching videos and looking at all the pictures yesterday I felt like
I was starting to do that in my head.

------
gldnspud
«Davis requested that any spectator providing media showing the attacks
indicate the time they collected the data so police “don’t need to go through
the electronic signature.”»

Wouldn't this be more costly and less accurate than scanning EXIF and other
metadata, dumping it all into a database, and sorting and scanning through it
temporally?

I'd hope that the majority of the images and videos they'll receive directly
from citizens will still have this information intact.

Edit: I see that austenallred already pointed to a thread that describes such
a methodology. I just find it concerning that those who are tasked with
investigation seem to be ignorant (perhaps not willfully) of the other side of
how technology can assist with investigations of this sort.

~~~
a3n
They'd need both, the human saying "I took this here at this time," and the
EXIF data. Just because the camera says the photo was taken at 3:15pm doesn't
meant the photo was taken at 3:15pm.

Although they could probably substitute some human-in-the-loop with analysis
(or verify a human time/place statement), comparing non-time-and-place-
established photos with more reliably known-data photos.

------
gojomo
And future events might just get preemptive eye-in-the-sky venue monitoring,
via a system like...

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/1/3940898/darpa-gigapixel-
dro...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/1/3940898/darpa-gigapixel-drone-
surveillance-camera-revealed)

...that makes post hoc tracing of proximate suspects more amenable to
computer-vision-automation.

------
austenallred
Well, there is the answer to this thread
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5560247>

------
turingbook
What website will be used to do this crowdsourcing?

